# H.S. Precision vs. Choate Varmint Stock



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

I currently have the factory H.S. Precision stock on my Remington 700. However, I really like the looks of the Choate varmint stock. If i was to switch to the choate stock, would i lose accuracy or is there not much of a difference. I know the H.S. Precision stocks bring quite a bit of money online so would it be smarter to just stick with the H.S. The change would be only for looks but if i am going to lose accuracy i will not change. Are there any substitutes for the choate stock that have the same style but would be a better stock? Thanks, any opinions are appreciated. Dustin


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

At one time I had thought about the Choate varmint stock for my Savage until I picked one up to look at in Fargo. I did not like it at all IMO. It was too bulky and felt awkward. I would stick with the HS or look at one of there other models. I've been thinking about a thumb hole HS stock for my Rem. 700P, but since it shoots so well I don't think I will mess with it. You could also look at the McMillan stocks also but they get expensive.
http://www.hsprecision.com/psc14.htm


----------

